# potatoes



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

my brother just brought me a whole bunch of russet potatoes from a friend of hid...the eyes have grown to about 9 or 10 inches...can i use these and do i cut the tuber back? or plant as they are...or throw them away....asap please....thank you.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i just threw them all in the garbage....they has scabs..


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

you could have planted them and they would have given you nice potatoes.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i could plant them even if they have scabs?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

yes because the one with scabs is just food for the future plant to grow. They get scabs from too much fertilizer or water. If you cut them up so each piece has at least one eye you will get tons of potato's from each plant.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks steph ..i thought it would contaminate the new growth...live and learn..lol


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I learned by experimenting myself with potatoes. oh and this year I have found out that even the smallest bit of potato that has any eye on it even ones the size of peas will regrow and make potatoes.I have potatoes in three of my raised beds now because of this. so make sure where you plant them is where you want potatoes year after year because you will miss even the tiniest spud and it will grow! I will probably be doing drive by potato'ing to my friends.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

stephanie said:


> I learned by experimenting myself with potatoes. oh and this year I have found out that even the smallest bit of potato that has any eye on it even ones the size of peas will regrow and make potatoes.I have potatoes in three of my raised beds now because of this. so make sure where you plant them is where you want potatoes year after year because you will miss even the tiniest spud and it will grow! I will probably be doing drive by potato'ing to my friends.


LOL! I wish people would do food drive bys at my home. Fresh food - bring it on!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Shannon said:


> LOL! I wish people would do food drive by's at my home. Fresh food - bring it on!


 the potatoes at my house are getting ridiculous they are coming up from under the raised bed and in other piles of dirt randomly it is starting to make me think this could become an issue later if I don't sift threw all the dirt before next spring and find ways to kill off the over abundance they are spreading. Remember the movie pod people oh ya seeing this in my garden with potatoes. I randomly give neighbors chicken eggs,and sausage guess adding a few potatoes to the mix won't be bad. I have 16 chickens so some times I have way too many eggs also. I also raise pigs every year. I mow wild strawberries they are growing in my lawn.I have wild blue huckleberries in my front flower beds and the red huckleberry too. I am having a horrible time keeping blackberries/black cap wild raspberries off my fences. Western Washington is a wild berry happy place. Darn things grow in every crack and crevice.
If you where a neighbor I would be dropping spuds,eggs and sausage off every so often.maybe other stuff too.


----------

